# Favorite actors



## Defiant (Jan 12, 2009)

WHo do you like and remember as favorite actors and why?
Alan Alda : I am SO much like him. I almost idolize him
Patrick STewart : just the OLD man in general! He kicks ass!
Jonathan frakes : 2nd man in general
Brent Spiner : amazing actor when he had to be
Micheal Dorn : best Klingon ever!
Marina Sirtis : look into my mind any day of the week!
Pamela Anderson :nothing in the head , but amazing body!
Trish Stratus : great wrestler (if you call her that) something to look at
John DeLancie : The BEST asshole ever!! (2nd idol of mine)
Vin DIesel : cool guy , kicks ass! , blows stuff up , always has KICK ass cars!
    SO who do you like? and why do you liek them??


----------



## Ratte (Jan 12, 2009)

I hate almost all celebrities, actors too.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 12, 2009)

Someone has a total hard-on for TNG.

Tom Hanks, definitely.  He seems like a cool guy.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I hate almost all celebrities, actors too.


 
^ this.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> ^ this.



Let's haet together.


----------



## LoC (Jan 12, 2009)

Hugh Laurie. No justification needed.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 12, 2009)

keifer sutherland,
robert downey jr,
christian bale,
simon pegg


----------



## Sam (Jan 12, 2009)

Clint Eastwood, Denzel Washington.... The list goes on.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hugh Laurie;The ultimate badass


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 12, 2009)

Jason Statham for being in Crank, one of my favorite movies ever.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 12, 2009)

1. Michael J. Fox
2. Christopher Lloyd
3. Brent Spiner
4. Will Smith
5. Bruce Willis



Defiant said:


> Brent Spiner : amazing actor when he had to be



Ever see him on Night Court?


----------



## Frasque (Jan 12, 2009)

Crispin Glover. I liek geeks.


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 14, 2009)

Paul Newman, Clint Eastwood, Robert De Niro, Morgan Freeman, Daniel Day Lewis, Dustin Hoffman, and Al Pacino to name the notables.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 14, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I hate almost all celebrities, actors too.



Yes, I agree with this. Damn celebs thinking they're so much better then us, spoiled little assholes.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Yes, I agree with this. Damn celebs thinking they're so much better then us, spoiled little assholes.



Mainly because when a celebrity goes to court, they get off easier than John Q. Public would.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 14, 2009)

Robin Williams - one of the best comedians IMO
Johnny Depp - very versitile actor
Christian Bale
Hugh Laurie
Harrison Ford
Clint Eastwood
Will Smith
Elija Wood - Played Frodo Baggins from LOTR and Kevin from Sin City.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 14, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Mainly because when a celebrity goes to court, they get off easier than John Q. Public would.



Not to mention that they waste there money on the most useless things just to proove how rich they actually are.


----------



## T.Y. (Jan 14, 2009)

Mr.Kennedy


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 14, 2009)

T.Y. said:


> Mr.Kennedy



No no no. You got it all wrong. Like this:

*Dramatically reaches up for overhead mic to drop down, grabs it, and screams into it.*

"MISTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....KENNEDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!"
*Pauses and looks to crowd, smiles*
"KENNEDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!"


----------



## pheonix (Jan 14, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> No no no. You got it all wrong. Like this:
> 
> *Dramatically reaches up for overhead mic to drop down, grabs it, and screams into it.*
> 
> ...



HA! guy's so full of himself.


----------



## Dayken (Jan 14, 2009)

Dustin Hoffman 
Johnny Depp
Brad Pitt
Hugh Laurie
Will Smith
Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok , OK. There was a comment about me liking TNG a lot. It's true.
 There are other good actors. Christopher Walken. He's great at being such a weird-ass! Christopher Lloyd was good too.
   I don't hate celebrites as some in this thread do. But I DO HATE ALL pro sports players. Pro sports pay and UN-pro attitudes. They SHOULD ALL DIE!!!


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 15, 2009)

WEll, mine are Jean Renault and some german actors. Also Hugh Laurie is, he is so badass^^


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 15, 2009)

yadayada yada, My Favorite is CARLOS MENCIA, even thou thats not main stream


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 15, 2009)

Defiant said:


> I don't hate celebrites as some in this thread do. But I DO HATE ALL pro sports players. Pro sports pay and UN-pro attitudes. They SHOULD ALL DIE!!!



The only sports athletes that I feel deserving of the pay they got are:

Cal Ripken
Larry Bird
Dale Earnhardt, Sr. (Tough as nails on the racetrack, but was extremely giving to charity, on condition of anonymity.)


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> The only sports athletes that I feel deserving of the pay they got are:
> 
> Cal Ripken
> Larry Bird
> Dale Earnhardt, Sr. (Tough as nails on the racetrack, but was extremely giving to charity, on condition of anonymity.)


  Not much a sports fan are you?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> yadayada yada, My Favorite is CARLOS MENCIA, even thou thats not main stream


...What is your definition of "main stream"?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 15, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> Not much a sports fan are you?



eh? What's wrong with Cal, Larry and Dale? That's baseball, basketball and auto racing. Those are three sports players that anyone could like. All won Rookie of the Year awards, all won at least one championship (Cal and Larry had multiple MVP awards)...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 15, 2009)

I think it's a bit sad (?) when people think a celebrity is a better person than the people around you, just because they're famous.

It doesn't make their opinions somehow more valid..."oh well, all the Hollywood folk are doing it, so it must be good! HEHE."... gah. 

But some are win:

Jeff Goldblum
Steve Buscemi
Gillian Anderson
er...


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> eh? What's wrong with Cal, Larry and Dale? That's baseball, basketball and auto racing. Those are three sports players that anyone could like. All won Rookie of the Year awards, all won at least one championship (Cal and Larry had multiple MVP awards)...


 

IDk i was thining of football at the moment. (moderalty Heavy football fan)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 15, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> IDk i was thining of football at the moment. (moderalty Heavy football fan)



The only football stars that I think earned their pay are players like Joe Theismann, Joe Montana, Steve Young, John Elway, Dan Marino, Jerry Rice, et al.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> The only football stars that I think earned their pay are players like Joe Theismann, Joe Montana, Steve Young, John Elway, Dan Marino, Jerry Rice, et al.


 
Fair enough.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 16, 2009)

Forgot , I LOVE Dave CHappelle BITCHES!! 
  I also like Mencia. but he is ALL an act! He is a total california surfer guy when not on camera. ANd he is a hack , rehashes old material and uses other people's stuff. But he is funny and I will give him that. he has also ade one of the MOST EPIC phrases EVER. "Gay people , if you can take a dick , you can take a joke". I love him for that. It's SO true. ANd he is an actor since his character is not who he really is.


----------

